# Pensa se rimanevi incinta!



## DarlBundren

Come tradurreste questa frase?

-Il mio primo ragazzo è stato mio cugino.
-Ma che irresponsabile! Pensa se rimanevi incinta!
- Ma eravamo solo dei bambini!

My take:

'How irresponsible of you! What if he'd got you pregnant?'

Grazie


----------



## Emanuele Russo

What a feckless! Mind if you got pregnant!

Ma non ne sono assolutamente certo, soprattutto del _mind _utilizzato come imperativo del verbo pensare. In alternativa non so se _think _andrebbe bene per circostanze come queste, forse bisognerebbe aspettare qualche madrelingua.


----------



## DarlBundren

Grazie. In effetti il 'mind' così mi da l'idea di 'attento!'.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

AmE: _What were you thinking? What if you'd gotten pregnant?_


----------



## Blackman

Mind decisamente no. Forse *go figure/imagine if you'd got pregnant!*


----------



## Einstein

I prefer Alabama's suggestion (BrE version: _What were you thinking of? What if you'd got pregnant?_).

"Mind" vuol dire "fai attenzione!" E' una raccomandazione che riguarda il presente, non il passato: "Mind you don't get pregnant!"


----------



## london calling

Emanuele Russo said:


> What a feckless! Mind if you got pregnant!


_Feckless_ poi è un aggettivo. non un sostantivo. E _mind_ non si usa così (ti consiglio di fare una ricerca sul forum per vedere come si utilizza). 

The OP's suggestion 'How irresponsible of you! What if he'd got you pregnant?' is fine, if very judgmental. I especially like the second part . The first part is a little old-fashioned, however.


----------



## sorry66

DarlBundren said:


> -Ma che irresponsabile! Pensa se rimanevi incinta!


How irresponsible! What if / he'd left you/you'd been left/ pregnant?
How irresponsible! Just think if/ he'd left you/you'd been left/ pregnant!


----------



## Einstein

sorry66 said:


> How irresponsible! What if / he'd left you/you'd been left/ pregnant?
> How irresponsible! Just think if/ he'd left you/you'd been left/ pregnant!


Hmm... to me "to be left pregnant" sounds like a direct translation of "rimanere incinta". Does it really sound natural to you, s66?


----------



## sorry66

Yes, why not?
24,000 Google hits.
https://www.google.fr/search?q="was+left+pregnant"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=_BgNVr-fBcLlaIiVsuAM#q="was+left+pregnant"&start=130
7000 hits
https://www.google.fr/search?q="was+left+pregnant"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=_BgNVr-fBcLlaIiVsuAM#q="been+left+pregnant"


----------



## joanvillafane

Let's update it a little - it takes two to get pregnant and the Italian does not specifically make any reference to the man......

What if you got pregnant?  What if you'd gotten pregnant?


----------



## sorry66

That's already been suggested, joan!


----------



## Einstein

sorry66 said:


> Yes, why not?
> 24,000 Google hits.
> https://www.google.fr/search?q="was+left+pregnant"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=_BgNVr-fBcLlaIiVsuAM#q="was+left+pregnant"&start=130
> 7000 hits
> https://www.google.fr/search?q="was+left+pregnant"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=_BgNVr-fBcLlaIiVsuAM#q="been+left+pregnant"


Actually 226 and 74 hits respectively if you click through to the end to cut out all the repetitions (standard procedure). I'll grant you that in some cases it corresponds with your use, but in most it has a literal meaning of "being left", i.e. abandoned, in the sense of bereavement or separation. "E' rimasta incinta" doesn't necessarily have this meaning.


----------



## DarlBundren

Grazie a tutti.



joanvillafane said:


> What if you got pregnant?



In questo caso non mi riferirei al presente? Io la tradurrei con ' Pensa se rimanessi in cinta!'.


----------



## joanvillafane

In AE, "got" can also be the past tense.  The two sentences I wrote in post #11 were meant to be equal alternatives.  I'm sure BE speakers will disagree with this, but they both can mean the same to me.

If you want a more literal translation of "se rimanessi" I'd use "what if you had gotten pregnant?"


----------



## sorry66

@Einstein 
Ok! (I know the standard procedure but can't always be bothered keep going until the end)
The point is that it's not unnatural to say it! And I would have thought that the 'rimanere' of the OP suggests 'being left' but if you say that's not the case, I believe you!


DarlBundren said:


> In questo caso non mi riferirei al presente?


It suggests the hypothetical idea that you might get pregnant in such circumstances.


----------



## Einstein

Hi s66, just to clarify: in Italian you can have a sentence like: "E' rimasta incinta per aver dimenticato la pillola", or "Finalmente mia moglie è rimasta incinta". "Rimanere incinta" simply means "become pregnant".


----------



## sorry66

Ok, thanks! Good to know! 'got pregnant' it is!


----------



## DarlBundren

sorry66 said:


> t suggests the hypothetical idea that you might get pregnant in such circumstances



Quindi lo posso usare anche se so già che la cosa non è successa? 

Io credevo:

Cosa che potrebbe succedere: If you got pregnant, you would be in trouble!

Cosa che non è successa: If you had gotten pregnant, you would have been in trouble!


----------



## sorry66

DarlBundren said:


> Cosa che potrebbe succedere:





DarlBundren said:


> If you got pregnant, you would be in trouble!


 Yep! Hypothetical!


----------



## DarlBundren

Grazie


----------



## bicontinental

joanvillafane said:


> it takes two to get pregnant and the Italian does not specifically make any reference to the man......
> 
> What if *you* got pregnant? What if *you'd* gotten pregnant?





sorry66 said:


> That's already been suggested, joan!



True, but no one before jvf had emphasized the fact that the Italian version uses the second person sing. 'you'

Bic.


----------



## sorry66

True!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Think I said it that way back in post #4.


----------



## sorry66

Ok, not true! I was right the first time!


----------



## Emanuele Russo

london calling said:


> _Feckless_ poi è un aggettivo. non un sostantivo. E _mind_ non si usa così (ti consiglio di fare una ricerca sul forum per vedere come si utilizza).



Sinceramente, pensavo potesse funzionare anche da sostantivo, detto questo non escluderei a priori che un _what a feckless (person) _non possa in alcun modo essere utilizzato, magari in linguaggio familiare o colloquiale. Per quanto riguarda il _mind_ lo avevo premesso molto esplicitamente io stesso. Speravo che si potesse giocare sul doppio significato di fare attenzione a qualcosa e di darsi un pensiero, ma sarebbe stato troppo bello a quanto sembra.


----------



## london calling

Emanuele Russo said:


> Sinceramente, pensavo potesse funzionare anche da sostantivo, detto questo non escluderei a priori che un _what a feckless (person) _non possa in alcun modo essere utilizzato, magari in linguaggio familiare o colloquiale.


Appunto.  Ci vuole il sostantivo, per _What a feckless *person*_ va benissimo, se non fosse che si tratta di una parola che oggi come oggi non viene poco utilizzata.


----------



## Einstein

I can't imagine saying either "How irresponsible!" or " What an irresponsible person!" More likely is "That's really irresponsible!"

But the whole discussion is absurd: should two adolescents worry more about genetics than about contraception????


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> I can't imagine saying either "How irresponsible!" or " What an irresponsible person!" More likely is "That's really irresponsible!"


My thoughts exactly. 



london calling said:


> The OP's suggestion 'How irresponsible of you! What if he'd got you pregnant?' is fine, if very judgmental. I especially like the second part . The first part is a little old-fashioned, however.


----------



## sorry66

Einstein said:


> I can't imagine saying either "How irresponsible!" or " What an irresponsible person!" More likely is "That's really irresponsible!"


Yes, it does sound a bit weird. 'That's so/really irresponsible' would be better. Or just 'how silly/stupid'.


----------



## rrose17

Joan's and AB's are more common to my North American ears but I thought of an expression that I'd first heard many years ago when I was working in Nigeria "to fall pregnant" (which we found very comical with all sorts of funny images...) and I suppose it is more BE. 
_What were you thinking? You could/might have fallen pregnant!_


----------



## sorry66

Do they speak French in Nigeria?
That sounds like 'tomber enceinte'.


----------



## rrose17

sorry66 said:


> Do they speak French in Nigeria?
> That sounds like 'tomber enceinte'.


No and yes it does! But it would appear to be rather a common expression in your homeland, whether said ironically or not.


----------



## sorry66

I don't how common it is; it certainly doesn't sound odd but I can see why you think it's comical!


----------



## bicontinental

Einstein said:


> I can't imagine saying either "How irresponsible!" or " What an irresponsible person!" More likely is "That's really irresponsible!"



That's just _totally_ irresponsible!!  
Bic.


----------

